# Cheapest computers.....



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

I'm looking for a laptop computer for my son for Christmas.

He will use it for internet access/email and also a small amount of document writing (ie Word).

Anyone have any ideas what is out there and for how much?

WRL


----------



## birdhunter66 (Jul 29, 2009)

If you go to the Dell website you can get a new Dell for $500 or less and it will do all he needs to do. They ship factory direct. My wife has one and loves it.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Got the Macs for my twins when they started college.....never any problems.....They were 1100.00.Thier friends computers are constantly going down....and they are costing way more than the Macs.They are the 14" macbooks.


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

I've had IBM, HP and Sony. I really like the Sony (changed jobs and don't got it no more). 

If he's going to be toting it around, you might want to look at one of those Net-books. They are real small (about 2/3rd the size of a standard laptop)and designed primarly for portable internet surfing. Ought to be able to find one for $400 or less.


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Bought my college daughter a Mac lap top and in 2 years have had to replace the hard drive twice. This last time it was 15 days out of warranty- it is going to the shop today. I've heard such good things about Mac's but at this point my much less expensive Dell is kicking it's butt. I could have bought nearly 3 Dell's for what I have spent on this one Mac. On the other hand my other daughter has a Mac just over 1 year old and it has had no problems. Maybe # 1 was just a lemon...

Gene


----------



## Cody Covey (Jan 29, 2008)

Girlfriend has a Mac the battery doesn't hold a charge. It freezes all the time can't run hardly any programs and the ones it does run cost way more then its windows counterpart. Also it has a bug where if its not plugged in it will randomly turn off. I hate Macs for their business practices and this just reaffirms my hatred for them....


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Apple MacBook Pro for both boys that are in college. No problems and when a small one Apple took care of it. Do get an extended service contract for any computer that a college kid is going to us.

They work well for both their fields, graphic design and aerospace engineer.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

WRL said:


> I'm looking for a laptop computer for my son for Christmas.
> 
> He will use it for internet access/email and also a small amount of document writing (ie Word).
> 
> ...


Best Buy ususally has an Acer or Toshiba in the $300 price range

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Acer+-+...ssor/9555769.p?id=1218127632130&skuId=9555769


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

eildydar said:


> Girlfriend has a Mac the battery doesn't hold a charge. It freezes all the time can't run hardly any programs and the ones it does run cost way more then its windows counterpart. Also it has a bug where if its not plugged in it will randomly turn off. I hate Macs for their business practices and this just reaffirms my hatred for them....


You got a counterfit or a lemon.
I've owned Dells, HPs, Acers, Gateways....they all share one demon....Windows!

Switched to an iMac, and was so happy, just bought a macbook pro, and am even happier. Not one problem, batters last 9 hours (with a meter that tells you to the minute how much time you have left) No crashes, no drivers to install, no compatibility problems.

Basic macbook starts at 999. My dell laptop and wife's dell are both expensive door jambs now. The old HP desktop raised about $100 for the hosp auxillary at a computer-shoot. (along with some old pagers and cell phones)


----------



## Bud Bass (Dec 22, 2007)

Lee, I c in todays paper best buy has a laptop with small 10 " screen for $250. Bud


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Bud,
Is that the netbook or laptop?


WRL


----------

